# Bolivar (Cuba) Royal Coronas Cigar Review - CLO OTC00: not up to par



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I have had this box for quite some time hoping that aging could improve the flavors. All of them from this box are the same. Appearance is...

Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Royal Coronas Cigar Review - CLO OTC00: not up to par


----------

